# Test is only next week. How does everyone feel about it?



## crunchercrunch (Apr 1, 2014)

title


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 1, 2014)

I feel great!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting drunk before the exam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 1, 2014)

As yes, the show up drunk or with a hangover; works great for the FE, haven't heard about the PE though...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 1, 2014)

Actually I'm thinking of bringing a large jack and coke bottle with me to the exam. That way I can drink during the exam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 1, 2014)

I am going to bring my cell phone to exam, and maybe a pencil.


----------



## wattersa81 (Apr 2, 2014)

^^funny from those that have passed.

I'm feeling better. Not scoring outstanding on my practice exams but better then what I scored on them for the October exam. With a 50/80 in October I'm hopeful I've learned more this time around.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2014)

^ good luck


----------



## ATL Derek (Apr 2, 2014)

My 2nd attempt as well. Feeling better and more excited about the test. The first attempt was more nervousness. Hopefully excitement translates to passing!


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 2, 2014)

I was super nervous before the exam. Showed up 2 hours early and puked a few times beforehand. Good luck everybody taking it next week!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> I was super nervous before the exam. Showed up 2 hours early and puked a few times beforehand. Good luck everybody taking it next week!


Did you try to catch the puke in your hands?


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 2, 2014)

matt267 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I was super nervous before the exam. Showed up 2 hours early and puked a few times beforehand. Good luck everybody taking it next week!
> ...




Fortunately I brought along my bed sheets so I could puke into those and throw them in the washer after the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


Did the chucks get stuck to the sheets?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2014)

matt267 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


fixt


----------



## scary dog PE (Apr 2, 2014)

wattersa81 said:


> ^^funny from those that have passed.
> 
> I'm feeling better. Not scoring outstanding on my practice exams but better then what I scored on them for the October exam. With a 50/80 in October I'm hopeful I've learned more this time around.


make sure you write down the units in your solutions to make sure you are getting the units that are asked...that was the straw for me. It took several tries before I finally realized that was the mistake I was making!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2014)

scary dog PE said:


> wattersa81 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^funny from those that have passed.
> ...


this.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2014)

those pesky units can make a world of difference.


----------



## scary dog PE (Apr 2, 2014)

yes they can and yes they DID!!!

TO THOSE TAKING THE TEST NEXT WEEK...I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 2, 2014)

ATL Derek said:


> My 2nd attempt as well. Feeling better and more excited about the test. The first attempt was more nervousness. Hopefully excitement translates to passing!




how did you study the first time and what did you do differently this time?


----------



## Predgw (Apr 2, 2014)

Last weekend when I left the house early Sunday to do a full mock up test, by 7 year old hugged me and said " I cant wait till after the the exam, I never see you anymore" How am I feeling, lets go today!!!!!! I swear I would sit at midnight tonight and take it if I could.


----------



## wattersa81 (Apr 2, 2014)

^^My 5 year old wanted to sit and learn about circuit relays and protection one night just to hang out.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2014)

Predgw said:


> Last weekend when I left the house early Sunday to do a full mock up test, by 7 year old hugged me and said " I cant wait till after the the exam, I never see you anymore" How am I feeling, lets go today!!!!!! I swear I would sit at midnight tonight and take it if I could.


yeah, I studied after my kiddos went to bed. I would be sitting at my kitchen table from 8 pm until 11 pm at least 4-5 nights per week. I feel your pain


----------



## Predgw (Apr 2, 2014)

My 4.5 year old gives me the same grief. I made a deal that when I get the envelope in the mail when can all open it as a family and the 7 year old will read it out loud. No pressure.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

thats pretty cool you have them that into it!


----------



## Predgw (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah they got a kick out of the tabs on my books. My 7 year old is very sharp. When I added the color system, he looked at it and said " yellow for light a traffic light, blue for water, orange for a construction sign, what the heck is the pink for??? I laughed and said, well I wanted red, but structres gets pink.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah, I really don't care that the exam is next week. But, I think I might take the PE in April 2015, so I'll be sh!ting bricks come this time next year. :brickwall:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2014)

^^^^Slacker


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ^^^^Slacker


Nope.

This will be me for about 500 hours --&gt; :reading:

This will be me the rest of the time --&gt; :jerkit:


----------



## ATL Derek (Apr 3, 2014)

crunchercrunch said:


> ATL Derek said:
> 
> 
> > My 2nd attempt as well. Feeling better and more excited about the test. The first attempt was more nervousness. Hopefully excitement translates to passing!
> ...


Great question. I didn't get approved to take the exam until late July '13. So I was already in the hole as far as study time. Coupled to the fact that I had been out of school for almost 14 years didn't help either. My "text book" knowledge was long gone. Oh yea, and my kids were 6 months and 24 months at the time.

My first mistake was jumping into the MERM's practice problem book. I started at chapter 1 and worked problems. It would take me 2 plus hours to try and work some of the problems. Little did I know that the MERM practice problems are NOTHING like the exam problems. Anyway, I did this for weeks and made it to chapter 12 or so. By this time, I had already forgotten what I learned in chapters 1-9. So I was basically chasing my tail. I then looked at the NCEES and 6MS books and started working those problems. Because I wasted so much time on the MERM problems, I was only able to work the NCEES and 6MS problems once. I realized I was not ready for the test, but the time that I came to that realization, NCEES had closed registration so I was stuck with paying for the exam whether I took it or not. So I decided to take the test anyway.

THIS time around I have focused on the NCEES and 6MS problems. They are much more realistic. I have worked each problem at least 6 times even if I could work them in my sleep. And working the problems over and over helps with navigating the MERM and knowing where to go for a particular equation, etc. A well tabbed reference book is key. I wasted a lot of time on the exam trying to find stuff in the MERM.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

ATL Derek said:


> And working the problems over and over helps with navigating the MERM and knowing where to go for a particular equation, etc. A well tabbed reference book is key. I wasted a lot of time on the exam trying to find stuff in the MERM.


THIS!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Mike, Derek, how much did you use your own notes vs. your reference books during the PE?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Notes, as in what I accumulated from my undergrad, or notes that I made during my prep for the exam?


----------



## scary dog PE (Apr 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Predgw said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekend when I left the house early Sunday to do a full mock up test, by 7 year old hugged me and said " I cant wait till after the the exam, I never see you anymore" How am I feeling, lets go today!!!!!! I swear I would sit at midnight tonight and take it if I could.
> ...


I would fall asleep before my kids went to bed!! The only way for me to study was to go to Barnes and Nobel every night after work and study (they close at 10 and it was comfortable and quiet) studying every night and lack of sleep got me there!!! thank GOD I never have to do that again!!! Too old for this!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

scary dog PE said:


> thank GOD I never have to do that again!!! Too old for this!


This! I never realized how draining it becomes the older that I get, and I'm only 35.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Notes, as in what I accumulated from my undergrad, or notes that I made during my prep for the exam?


Notes that you made during your prep for the exam.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

truthfully, the only notes that I ever made during my prep, were in my reference books and there were not many. I almost always used my practice problems


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> truthfully, the only notes that I ever made during my prep, were in my reference books and there were not many. I almost always used my practice problems


I see.

So you were able to bring practice problems into the exam? I heard someone say that wasn't allowed.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

This is what I brought in terms of binders full of practice problems. I clearly wasn't hiding anything.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

I only brought references because they said I could. Didn't need them, so I took them back to my car at lunch.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I only brought references because they said I could. Didn't need them, so I took them back to my car at lunch.


truthfully, I didn't need much of what I brought, including more than 75% of what was in those binders. But on the outside chance that I got stuck and recalled a similar problem that I had done during practice, I wanted to have them with me.


----------



## Wheretostart (Apr 3, 2014)

Next Friday will be my first try, and till last Friday I found the exam is on a Friday, instead of a Saturday. I just realized that I can organize my stuff by AM and PM..... I wasted my first two weeks just reading copied materials from someone who took the test courses before, till I found it is not an effient way when I found this site this Monday.... I am going to take it cool and try my luck....


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Wheretostart said:


> Next Friday will be my first try, and till last Friday I found the exam is on a Friday, instead of a Saturday. I just realized that I can organize my stuff by AM and PM..... I wasted my first two weeks just reading copied materials from someone who took the test courses before, till I found it is not an effient way when I found this site this Monday.... I am going to take it cool and try my luck....


It's all good. Good luck.


----------



## Wheretostart (Apr 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Wheretostart said:
> 
> 
> > Next Friday will be my first try, and till last Friday I found the exam is on a Friday, instead of a Saturday. I just realized that I can organize my stuff by AM and PM..... I wasted my first two weeks just reading copied materials from someone who took the test courses before, till I found it is not an effient way when I found this site this Monday.... I am going to take it cool and try my luck....
> ...


Thanks! Everyday, I learn something here. Wish I would have found this place earlier


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Wheretostart said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Wheretostart said:
> ...


I was the same way. I first sat for the exam in oct '12. I found this site about a month before the exam. Failed. Retook it again in April '13, failed again even with the knowledge of this site and the advantages it offered. Then I better organized myself. Changed my studying and passed in oct '13. Preparation is key.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> scary dog PE said:
> 
> 
> > thank GOD I never have to do that again!!! Too old for this!
> ...




You should try an engineering graduate degree.


----------



## scary dog PE (Apr 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > scary dog PE said:
> ...


No thank you...I have NJMike beat by 15 years!!!

That should tell everyone who is taking the test it can be done!!!!

NEVER GIVE UP, NEVER SURRENDER arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ATL Derek (Apr 3, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Mike, Derek, how much did you use your own notes vs. your reference books during the PE?


I brought in practice problems but didn't use them. The problem was that I didn't really know how to navigate the practice problems....very poor organization. I made a 1 page cheat sheet with a few basic formulas in which I used but I would say the primary references I used were the MERM and a units conversion book. This time around I am bring only a few key practice problems, of what I feel are my weak points, the MERM and the units conversion book. I think you can pretty much bring any kind of note as long as it is in a binder and you do not take it out of the binder.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2014)

scary dog PE said:


> NEVER GIVE UP, NEVER SURRENDER arty-smiley-048:


^ nice Galaxy Quest reference there.


----------



## ATL Derek (Apr 3, 2014)

In fact, people will bring in boxes...like 5 full boxes of references on a hand truck....i'm not sure how they manage, but I guess whatever gets you that passing score works!


----------



## scary dog PE (Apr 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> scary dog PE said:
> 
> 
> > NEVER GIVE UP, NEVER SURRENDER arty-smiley-048:
> ...


Thanks! Good movie!!


----------



## scary dog PE (Apr 3, 2014)

ATL Derek said:


> In fact, people will bring in boxes...like 5 full boxes of references on a hand truck....i'm not sure how they manage, but I guess whatever gets you that passing score works!


For Electrical Power I took School of PE class I took to the test:

Class notes with markings; practice problems from class; sample exam; Camara review book. National Electrical Code, National Electrical Safety code handbook,

I used everything I brought. It was helpful to have reviewed a little everyday in the last 2-3 weeks before the test...I knew where everything was in the notes and that was a huge help. I also bought tabs big enough to write on and tabbed my notes and reference book.

what I brought fit into a carry-on suitcase (max size allowable by airlines.)

Note that you need to check with your state...not all allow problems into the test.


----------



## Ships (Apr 3, 2014)

I had a dream I went to take the test and forgot all of my references. That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

God do I recall those damn dreams, that or I forgot my calculator


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2014)

scary dog PE said:


> ATL Derek said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, people will bring in boxes...like 5 full boxes of references on a hand truck....i'm not sure how they manage, but I guess whatever gets you that passing score works!
> ...


I took the GA Tech PE power review course and really liked the format and content. The huge binder that was provided with the course basically became my "electrical bible". In addition to take notes, I added my own material to it and tabbed accordingly so it was easy to find. I had a few other primary references like Wildi, NEC, Grainger, etc. I had some of what I considered, secondary references "just in case". But everything fit into my medium sized airport type luggage bag. I was able to set it upright and stack the books I didn't feel I would need readily with the other main references on the table with me. I was very familiar with all my references and had those tabbed accordingly as well.

And being a member of this board always reminds me when test day is. And the morning of test day when I get up, I take a moment of silence for all those test-takers, thankful that I'm not in that room with them. LOL


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 3, 2014)

I miss studying.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I miss studying.


Then have a look at my previous post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I miss studying.


Said no engineer, ever.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I miss studying.









Someone needs to be slapped back into reality


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2014)

^ now there's an EPIC movie! THIS IS WAR PEACOCK!!! LOL


----------



## StarPE (Apr 3, 2014)

how am I feeling? first I am GRATEFUL to have found this board about 3 months ago. thank you everyone for the tips, information and experiences. secondly I keep having all these weird dreams like driving to the wrong place, not having a seat at the exam - I think i'm in mad scientist mode. third, I have *somehow* convinced myself that I will pass this exam next friday so  finally, I am concerned about stamina. 80 of those questions is a whole LOT! if anyone has any suggestions on what to eat or how to not fall asleep I will appreciate.

Goodluck to everyone!!! 

P.S. i'm a newbie!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Stamina: I can't help with that. I took the exam 3 times and 3 times I burned out at the end. Good luck PE2B


----------



## StarPE (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks NJmike!


----------



## Wheretostart (Apr 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Wheretostart said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Every discipline would be different. Hope I would pass this time though I know my chance is slim. I missed the first 3 registration for different reasons, so this would be my last chance for the current 2-year cycle. I was expecting to take the exam somthing like 4/30, then all in a sudden, found I only had barely one month. Still, for the last 3 days, I learnt a lot here, considering before this Tuesday, I had no idea what else I need to bring to the exam except for the NEC handbook and NFPA 70E, but now I borrowed 3 recommended books from the local library, and I already started benefiting from them. Life is full of miracles. Before this Monday, I was struggling myself alone having no idea how to prepare, but now I found I am with so many who will be sitting 8 hours next Friday This makes me feel so good.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

Since everyone focuses so much on the content of the exam, let me provide a few pointers that will lead to a little less stress the day of:


Bring cash with you (at least $20). You never know when something comes up that requires it. When I took the exam, the place it was held at was also hosting some stupid home &amp; garden expo and was charging for parking (cash only).
Bring snacks. Quiet, non-messy things (like chewy granola bars - I recommend Clif bars). Take them out of the wrapper and pack them in Ziploc bags. Proctors will get mad if you're crumbling up wrappers or chewing potato chips.
Bring a drink. Water and/or juice is best. Make sure it is in a resealable container. An athletic waterbottle is better.
Pack your materials two days prior (not counting lunch, snacks, and drinks). Having to scramble to find everything the morning of the exam, or the evening before will no-doubt mean you leave something behind and then you're stressing over what is or could be missing.
Pack everything so that you can get it to your exam seat. It won't do you any good if you can't get it from the car to the exam room. Be sure to be able to carry it in one trip, multiple trips probably won't be allowed. Milk crates and banker's boxes work well, also look into portable luggage carts if you can't carry the box.
Bring a back-up calculator. Many simply purchased a duplicate and left it in the packaging. That way if you don't use it, you can return it.
Don't do anything exam related the day before. Take the day off as a "mental health" day. Go do something fun. I went out and test drove sports cars.
Drive to the exam site a couple days before hand during the same time period so you know what traffic patterns are like and so you can compensate accordingly. This is how I found out about the expo and pay-for-parking.
The weekend before, sit down and write something out for 4 straight hours. Get used to the feeling of sitting in one place and handwriting. You will not believe how much your hands will hurt if you don't at least practice handwriting for an extended period of time.
Night before the exam eat a good solid meal that won't cause you future problems (i.e. avoid spicy and fast foods). Pasta is a really good option.
Pack a lunch. Get something that will be filling, but not time-consuming to eat (like a sandwich). Do not expect the use of a microwave or toaster oven. Do not expect to have enough time to leave the testing center to go grab something from a restaurant or fast food place (see previous bullet)
Day of the exam, go through your normal morning routine. Eat your normal breakfast. Doing this will help with the nerves, trust me.
Show up early. There is always a rush of exam takers just before the cutoff time which leads to more stress for everyone. Get there before that wave.
Turn off the ringer to your cellphone before you leave the house. Not just the ringer, but also the vibrate mode. On the odd chance you forget your phone in your pocket, you don't want it ringing during the exam.
Going to the bathroom will NOT chew up too much time. If you have to go, then go. Your mind will work better if it's not focused on your bladder or bowels.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Since everyone focuses so much on the content of the exam, let me provide a few pointers that will lead to a little less stress the day of:
> 
> 
> Bring cash with you (at least $20). You never know when something comes up that requires it. When I took the exam, the place it was held at was also hosting some stupid home &amp; garden expo and was charging for parking (cash only).
> ...


Dex is spot on with everything. One thing that I did that he didn't mention was chewing gum. I tend to think better when chewing gum.

Again good luck everyone.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Going to the bathroom will NOT chew up too much time.  If you have to go, then go.  Your mind will work better if it's not focused on your bladder or bowels.
> 
> Hope this helps.


OH I forgot one. Diapers. Adult diapers. If you are concerned about time loss from a potential wet sloppy log then by all means wear diapers. They act as seat cushions too.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Good luck everyone taking the PE and EIT tests next week.

Oh, and I read that alcohol is not allowed in the exam room, so be sure to get your fill before you enter the exam room. NJmike's diaper suggestion will then come in handy. And if you have to vomit, don't vomit on your own test. Vomit on the guy sitting across from you. He wasn't going to pass anyway.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike's diaper suggestion will then come in handy. And if you have to vomit, don't vomit on your own test. Vomit on the guy sitting across from you. He wasn't going to pass anyway.


Seriously. Who wouldn't enjoy that warm, soggy cushion for the duration of the exam? Good stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't forget wrist watch. No cell phones allowed.

It is good to know how much time has passed so you can adjust speed accordingly


----------



## apprentice (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone if there's a specific rule regarding the use of zipper binders? I know the rule only talks about binders in general but not zipper binders.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 6, 2014)

I've never heard of anything. I would assume that if people bring their reference materials in a zip up suitcase, that a zip up binder would be acceptable too.


----------



## Zico18 (Apr 6, 2014)

Feeling a lot better than I thought I would. This weekend I took the full NCEES practice exam for water resources and managed an 80% overall. I'm banking on the practice exam to be very similar to what we see on Friday. Good luck to my fellow test takers and hopefully we won't be here again in October!


----------



## VaStruct07 (Apr 7, 2014)

I obviously still have some lingering effects from the test last fall. I passed, and reading some of the posts, I still get a small bit of the anxiety I felt during that test in Oct.

Good luck to all those taking it this week. Trust your preparation and give it hell.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm just glad I don't have to go through it anymore. The week of the exam was horrible, even though it got better each time I took it. The post exam wait was the worst though. Stick around this site to help ease that anxiety.


----------



## Wheretostart (Apr 7, 2014)

I am working on NCEES example test book. Is that normal if I keep pushing the wrong button? got different result every time on my calculator...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 7, 2014)

Wheretostart said:


> I am working on NCEES example test book. Is that normal if I keep pushing the wrong button? got different result every time on my calculator...


Try to relax. Don't rush.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Wheretostart said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on NCEES example test book. Is that normal if I keep pushing the wrong button? got different result every time on my calculator...
> ...


This


----------



## solomonb (Apr 7, 2014)

Remember, this is a bachelor's level examination designed to determine "minimal competence." This is the C- student, not the A student. Go to NCEES web site and review the elements of examination for your specific discipline NOW. This is what will be on the test. Make sure that you know which book or books have that material contained therein!

I think that if you take a wheel barrow, red wagon or hand truck full of banker boxes into the exam with you-- you are sunk before you start. Why? Well, you have too much material to try and recall where some specific data factoid is located-- you will spend more time burning through references than solving the examination.

The test is designed to work each problem in 6 minutes. Some questions can be answered by inspection, assuming you know the material. Others require several calculation steps to ascertain the final answer-- however, the goal is to allow 6 minutes for each question.

Reading and reviewing the NCEES web site and elements of examination for your specific discipline will cut down on the "wild goose chase" reviews that you may attempt to do. If the subject/question is not listed on the NCEES web site, then the problem is not on the test.

Remember, you got this far-- you can do this. Don't over complicate this-- Dex has good suggestions for preparation. Good Luck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

solomonb said:


> Dex has good suggestions for preparation.  Good Luck.


You didn't like my suggestions?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 7, 2014)

solomonb said:


> Remember, this is a bachelor's level examination designed to determine "minimal competence." This is the C- student, not the A student. Go to NCEES web site and review the elements of examination for your specific discipline NOW. This is what will be on the test. Make sure that you know which book or books have that material contained therein!
> 
> I think that if you take a wheel barrow, red wagon or hand truck full of banker boxes into the exam with you-- you are sunk before you start. Why? Well, you have too much material to try and recall where some specific data factoid is located-- you will spend more time burning through references than solving the examination.
> 
> ...




Always appreciate your insight solomonb. Good suggestions.

I am taking the test on Friday and hoping all my studying pays off...


----------



## StarPE (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks all for your words of wisdom! I currently have the ChE Ref Manual, Perrys, Cranes, Levenspiel, ChE Quick Reference, NCEES practice problems, 6 minute solutions, Engineering unit conversion, A spiral notebook with handwritten notes and a 3 ring binder with misc materials like engineering econ formulas. Hopefully these all fit into my hand-luggage sized suitcase with my sweater, socks, calculator and snacks. I can't believe I got up to 10 whole books. I plan to work all the first-glance 'easy-problems' off the spiral notebook because I know where everything is and save the digging through materials for more challenging problems. We'll see how it goes. One thing that has helped my stamina in the past few days is espresso. Goodluck everyone!


----------



## StarPE (Apr 7, 2014)

solomonb said:


> Remember, this is a bachelor's level examination designed to determine "minimal competence." This is the C- student, not the A student. Go to NCEES web site and review the elements of examination for your specific discipline NOW. This is what will be on the test. Make sure that you know which book or books have that material contained therein!
> 
> I think that if you take a wheel barrow, red wagon or hand truck full of banker boxes into the exam with you-- you are sunk before you start. Why? Well, you have too much material to try and recall where some specific data factoid is located-- you will spend more time burning through references than solving the examination.
> 
> ...


Great advice. Thanks!


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Since everyone focuses so much on the content of the exam, let me provide a few pointers that will lead to a little less stress the day of:
> 
> 
> Bring cash with you (at least $20). You never know when something comes up that requires it. When I took the exam, the place it was held at was also hosting some stupid home &amp; garden expo and was charging for parking (cash only).
> ...




Great suggestions! I just have a few to add:

If your testing facility is an hour or so away, consider getting a hotel the night before in that town/city. I didn't want to have to wake up extra early and deal with the possibility of morning rush hour traffic. It's more money you have to spend, but it was nice to arrive there after a quick 5 minute drive and be refreshed and stress free. The night you get to the hotel, you can drive to the test facility and scope out the parking situation.

Leave your cell phone in your car! Don't even risk whether or not you remembered to put it on silent.

Bring some advil. It'll be a big help if you feel a headache creeping in by the afternoon session.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 8, 2014)

First time test taker here. I took the school of PE prep class and am taking the ME - HVAC depth exam. I'm hoping to get lucky


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 8, 2014)

GaryD said:


> First time test taker here. I took the school of PE prep class and am taking the ME - HVAC depth exam. I'm hoping to get lucky




Na, you don't need luck. If you prepared well, you'll pass with skill.

Now if you're looking to get "lucky" at the exam site, you might be in for a surprise. It's against NCEES policy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

one other bit of non-diaper advice. don't second guess yourself. If you choose an answer, very often it is the answer that you should go with. Otherwise you are overthinking the problem and you may right out of the correct answer.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 8, 2014)

matt267 said:


> GaryD said:
> 
> 
> > First time test taker here. I took the school of PE prep class and am taking the ME - HVAC depth exam. I'm hoping to get lucky
> ...




Dang, I thought if I brought her in a clear plastic bag I would be fine...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

You don't want to get "lucky" at the test. Most of the proctors collect social security checks already...


----------



## ATL Derek (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried the "lucky" strategy in October....It doesn't work.


----------



## ############01 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm terrified.

Had the dream of showing up, sitting down feeling confident, and realizing I forgot ALL or ANY reference materials.

To top it off, I've just been diagnosed with an orthopedic injury that equates to a pain in the ass bone. Doc recommends PT and not sitting for long periods of time. Says the condition usually develops in people who either (1) spend too long sitting on a hard surface over many days (oh hell yeah of course I've been doing that) or (2) do a lot of running. I seem to meet both criteria. He recommended that I sit on a donut for a while and wear several pairs of pants to the exam. I'm bringing a fluffy beach towel to sit on and hoping the proctor won't get weird about it. I'm not joking even if this sounds like a cruel joke.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Damn. That's a pain in the ass.

During the EIT in RI last Oct. there were a few people with blankets to sit on as cushions. I think the proctors just had them open the blankets up to show they weren't hiding anything and they were fine after that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2014)

altheablue18 said:


> I'm terrified.
> 
> Had the dream of showing up, sitting down feeling confident, and realizing I forgot ALL or ANY reference materials.
> 
> To top it off, I've just been diagnosed with an orthopedic injury that equates to a pain in the ass bone. Doc recommends PT and not sitting for long periods of time. Says the condition usually develops in people who either (1) spend too long sitting on a hard surface over many days (oh hell yeah of course I've been doing that) or (2) do a lot of running. I seem to meet both criteria. He recommended that I sit on a donut for a while and wear several pairs of pants to the exam. I'm bringing a fluffy beach towel to sit on and hoping the proctor won't get weird about it. I'm not joking even if this sounds like a cruel joke.


Bring a DR's note. Seriously. The proctors cannot prohibit something required by the DR...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Damn. *That's a pain in the ass.*


:rotflmao:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 10, 2014)

I brought a football stadium cushion.


----------



## StarPE (Apr 10, 2014)

For anyone else who is taking the exam tmrw, make out time to go to your center today to look at it. My exam authorization had misleading directions and the entire center is like a refrigerator. I'm glad I went. Also helped me to get prepared for the atmosphere and signs everywhere. It would've been so intimidating to see all of that for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## ############01 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am bringing my books in rolling luggage. Does anyone know if this is ok? I cannot carry bankers boxes due to my broken butt and they wouldn't fit in one of those rolling milk crate type things.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

altheablue18 said:


> I am bringing my books in rolling luggage. Does anyone know if this is ok? I cannot carry bankers boxes due to my broken butt and they wouldn't fit in one of those rolling milk crate type things.


dude, who broke your butt?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> altheablue18 said:
> 
> 
> > I am bringing my books in rolling luggage. Does anyone know if this is ok? I cannot carry bankers boxes due to my broken butt and they wouldn't fit in one of those rolling milk crate type things.
> ...


My butt has a crack in it too. I think that's normal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2014)

altheablue18 said:


> I am bringing my books in rolling luggage. Does anyone know if this is ok? I cannot carry bankers boxes due to my broken butt and they wouldn't fit in one of those rolling milk crate type things.


Yep. Just make sure the other pockets are empty or are only carrying things allowed into the exam (like snacks, calculator, etc).


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 10, 2014)

altheablue18 said:


> I am bringing my books in rolling luggage. Does anyone know if this is ok? I cannot carry bankers boxes due to my broken butt and they wouldn't fit in one of those rolling milk crate type things.




Leave your nano-thermite at home. Otherwise, the conspiracy theorists will haunt you forever!


----------



## ############01 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks!

NJMike, see my previous post in this thread re:butt injury.

Maybe I can just use my diaper and its contents as a cushion.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2014)

Stop reading the technical threads...you're done studying.

Set ALL of your alarms.

Good luck!


----------



## StarPE (Apr 10, 2014)

See you all when the forum reopens. Goodluck to us. I don't even think my masters thesis had me this nervous.


----------



## ############01 (Apr 10, 2014)

anyone have a graphing calculator i can borrow?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck to you all. See you on the other side


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 10, 2014)

You should all be in bed by now, (8:30 PM) but good luck anyhow.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Hot and spicy buffalo wings are a good late night snack before the exam!


----------

